

Working 16 Hours A Day Without Going Insane - wiznaibus
http://bufr.tumblr.com/post/17610227834/working-16-hours-a-day?1

======
bonsai
Slaves in Egypt were working less when they built the pyramids. The one who
works 16 hours a day is crazy.

------
batista
_Friends who understand (or no friends)._

Sure, this bullet-point proves the author has not been going insane...

